# my new setup



## reverze (May 28, 2009)

Well.. finally got the chance to do some cable management. It's just a start. Deciding on what to do next.

I must say.. I'm loving the ZALMAN cooling along with the foam on the insides of the case doors. Quietest rig i've owned so far.

The 2 4x Pin Cables that goto the motherboard for power were being such a pain. Coudln't wrap them around the back, and I was forced to run them behind the VGA and soundcard.

But anyway.. how does it look so far? 

































Suggestions?

I'm thinking about adding a blue cold cathode or two. Not sure what else yet..


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 28, 2009)

very nice rig my friend but where are your speakers


----------



## From_Nowhere (May 28, 2009)

Your computer could use some duct tape, and a few lights.


----------



## reverze (May 28, 2009)

PlanetCyborg said:


> very nice rig my friend but where are your speakers



Haha.. I have a set of Logitech Z5300s. I just moved back from college a few weeks ago and didnd't have time to set them back up really yet. They're actually sitting right next to my desk here, as I've been using my Logitech headphones while gaming.



From_Nowhere said:


> Your computer could use some duct tape, and a few lights.



Duct tape where at?


----------



## From_Nowhere (May 28, 2009)

Wherever you think you could use duct tape. Handy for cable management when zip ties are nowhere to be found, and for securing lights instead of using crappy velcro pads.


----------



## reverze (May 28, 2009)

But the residue..


----------



## HammerON (May 28, 2009)

From_Nowhere said:


> Wherever you think you could use duct tape. Handy for cable management when zip ties are nowhere to be found, and for securing lights instead of using crappy velcro pads.



As a fellow Alaskan ~
Duct tape is king 

But nice job on the cables


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 28, 2009)

Very nice mate! I have to agree about a couple lights. I think it would bring out the components more.
Other than that, very nice and clean setup!


----------



## Paintface (May 28, 2009)

"hey look im rich and wasting my money on a I7 rig to make pictures and rub it into everyones eyes"

oh wait, you have an AMD rig, nice setup man!


----------



## reverze (May 28, 2009)

Thanks all.

Yeah, I think I'm going to hop on FrozenCPU and order a cold cathode. 12'' should work.

What do you think one at the top and the bottom, or too much.. just one at the bottom?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

Is there any way you can run that 8-pin behind the motherboard?  Great job so far on the cable management BTW.  Oh, and nice Monitor   You've got my little brother.

+1 on the cathodes, although I'm a UV Reactive guy myself


----------



## reverze (May 28, 2009)

Yeah, I tried relentlessly to get the 8-pin to run behind the motherboard, but it just won't reach. So doing it the way I did was my only option.

Do you have the T260?

And yeah, maybe I will look into some UV reactive stuff as well.

One or Two is the question.


----------



## denice25 (May 28, 2009)

very nice mate! good job!


----------



## etrigan420 (May 28, 2009)

reverze said:


> One or Two is the question.



Get 2, test 'em out...if you don't like the way 2 look, send one back! 

...or I'm sure someone here will buy it!

EDIT:  Oh, and very nice job on the cable management...do they not make some 8-pin extensions?  That's really the only thing that looks a bit out of place.

EDIT 2:  BAM!!!  http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7562/cab-114/12_8_Pin_EPS_Extension_Cable_-_8_Pin_to_44_Pin_CB-8M-8F.html?tl=g2c34s276


----------



## reverze (May 28, 2009)

etrigan420 said:


> Get 2, test 'em out...if you don't like the way 2 look, send one back!
> 
> ...or I'm sure someone here will buy it!
> 
> ...



Very nice find. I'll probably pick one of those up!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

reverze said:


> Yeah, I tried relentlessly to get the 8-pin to run behind the motherboard, but it just won't reach. So doing it the way I did was my only option.
> 
> Do you have the T260?
> 
> ...



Yes, I have the T260HD.  And actually, I may have an 8-pin extension cable that I could send to you for cheap once I make a trip home.  It's not sleeved, though.  I could probably sleeve it for you if you don't have the tools.  It would be UV Orange, UV Blue, or a UV Green/black blend.


----------



## From_Nowhere (May 28, 2009)

reverze said:


> But the residue..




Nothing some lighter fluid won't get rid of. Or some soap + water + blue shop paper towel if you can't get lighter fluid (just don't get it on your components, I know from experience motherboards -especially the RAM slots aren't really big on dawn dish soap and hot water).

@HammerON
Nice to see another Alaskan on this forum. I was beginning to think I was the only one.


----------



## daragez (May 28, 2009)

great job!....nice set up!....


----------



## reverze (May 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Yes, I have the T260HD.  And actually, I may have an 8-pin extension cable that I could send to you for cheap once I make a trip home.  It's not sleeved, though.  I could probably sleeve it for you if you don't have the tools.  It would be UV Orange, UV Blue, or a UV Green/black blend.



Sounds good let me know!

Another problem I have is that my DVD drive has two plugins.. looks like this:






But the power connection coming off of it is a 4 pin female connection. And all of the power connections that are 4 pin that are coming off my PSU are female, no males. So I guess I need an extension to make my DVD drive work. Why wouldnt they make the 4 pin off the SATA power from my DVD drive a male 4 pin?


----------



## IINexusII (May 28, 2009)

reverze said:


> Sounds good let me know!
> 
> Another problem I have is that my DVD drive has two plugins.. looks like this:
> 
> ...



thats a normal connection for a sata dvd, its the same as mine. the same sata power which you use on your HDD's


----------



## reverze (May 28, 2009)

Yeah, this is the first time i've ever used a newer drive like this and encountered this problem. So you used an extension or plugged it directly into your PSU?


----------



## IINexusII (May 28, 2009)

reverze said:


> Yeah, this is the first time i've ever used a newer drive like this and encountered this problem. So you used an extension or plugged it directly into your PSU?



directly from the PSU


----------



## reverze (May 29, 2009)

Ok so here is what I'm ordering:

12" 8 Pin EPS Extension Cable

Going to use this to reroute that 8-pin connection that goes to the motherboard.

Logisys Dual 12" Cold Cathode Kit

One up top and one on the bottom. Looks like these don't have adhesive on them? Looks like a job for those zip tie mounts.


Any other suggestions to spiff it up and keep it from looking trashy?


----------



## freaksavior (May 29, 2009)

reverze said:


> Sounds good let me know!
> 
> Another problem I have is that my DVD drive has two plugins.. looks like this:
> 
> ...



are you saying the 4 power doesn't work and you need sata with 5?

my dvd drive will not work with only 4, it HAS to be 5 which is very werid.


----------



## MRCL (May 29, 2009)

Ah yes, Fortress and 8pin CPU cable... had to get an expansion cord, too.

Mh, maybe you could route the SATA cable through the hole beneath it, not next to it. And get a black one, that yellow jumps on you.

BTW, heres my Fortress (a few months old, I'm owrking on a new concept with it atm), for comparing 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=75763&highlight=Silver+Fortress


----------



## reverze (May 29, 2009)

Looks good!

Great case huh?

Only thing is on mine I have so many wires in the back, the foam is pushed up against it so tight that the side door is sticking out just a tiny bit. Might have to cut some foam out..

But yeah, going to pick up a black sata cable while i'm at it!


----------



## MRCL (May 29, 2009)

reverze said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Great case huh?
> 
> ...



Seriously, I was trying for hours and hours until the cables in the back where arranged in such a matter that the side panel fit without bending or sticking out. Its possible (even without Coke Zero), but it takes time and planning.


----------



## reverze (May 29, 2009)

Yeah, I only tried once so far..

Once I order all of this stuff and get it installed I will go ahead and make it all fit.

I see you also added a Blue LED Fan in the back there


----------



## MRCL (May 29, 2009)

reverze said:


> Yeah, I only tried once so far..
> 
> Once I order all of this stuff and get it installed I will go ahead and make it all fit.
> 
> I see you also added a Blue LED Fan in the back there



Yeah it is (was) back there because the 300mm cold cathode was too tall...


----------



## reverze (May 29, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Yeah it is (was) back there because the 300mm cold cathode was too tall...



I was going to get a 300mm cold cathode actually.. Do you think it will fit ok on the top and the bottom? Looks like it should, I just never measured..


----------



## MRCL (May 29, 2009)

reverze said:


> I was going to get a 300mm cold cathode actually.. Do you think it will fit ok on the top and the bottom? Looks like it should, I just never measured..



Gimme a sec


----------



## reverze (May 29, 2009)

Sure..

Well good to know its too tall atleast. Hm


----------



## MRCL (May 29, 2009)

Tight. It doesn't fit on the bottom, by a few mm, HDD cage is blocking. And it will only fit on the top if you mount it below the 180mm cooler, and its a squeeze. Better work with two 100mm cathodes.


----------



## reverze (May 29, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Tight. It doesn't fit on the bottom, by a few mm, HDD cage is blocking. And it will only fit on the top if you mount it below the 180mm cooler, and its a squeeze. Better work with two 100mm cathodes.



Hmm damnit.

Guess I'll go with those 100mm one's as you suggested. Thanks! 

What else should I pick up.. hmm


----------



## t77snapshot (May 29, 2009)

reverze said:


> But the residue..



I used electric tape on my friends 24pin cable. (no residue) It sound way ghetto but it looks a lot better then open wires.

Great job on you cable managment. Like most people said just get a 8pin extension cable and route it above your Zalman though that top hole. Or you can cut a hole directly above the mother board and run it straight to the bottom. That's what I ended up doing>>>


----------



## reverze (May 29, 2009)

Thanks. 

Any more suggestions on anything I can add? Trying to get another idea or two.. just don't want to junk it up obviously. *Thinks*


----------



## reverze (Jun 4, 2009)

Updated it.

-Added the extension for the 8 pin and rerouted it to behind the motherboard.
-Removed the yellow sata and added the black sata.
-Added blue cathodes.

Heres the link:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2182.html

What do you guys think?


----------



## etrigan420 (Jun 4, 2009)

reverze said:


> What do you guys think?



HOLY CRAP!!!

120% improvement!!!  

My only critique would be that the blue from the cathode comes through a little..."harsh"...I guess is the word.  That could just be the camera though.

very nice!


----------



## reverze (Jun 4, 2009)

etrigan420 said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!
> 
> 120% improvement!!!
> 
> ...



Yup.. it's just my camera. Thanks again for the advice on the 8pin exntesion!


----------

